
A New Chapter for Glassdoor - chambo622
https://www.glassdoor.com/blog/new-chapter/
======
josephjrobison
Wow - just learned Recruit Holdings also owns Indeed - [https://recruit-
holdings.com/what/network/](https://recruit-holdings.com/what/network/) \-
that's a pretty big hold on the jobs market joining those two, although I know
there's tons of competition.

Maybe they'll go head to head with LinkedIn in some capacity, I think many of
us would love an alternative to LinkedIn.

